# putting substrait in an established tank?



## Jason (Aug 12, 2002)

I have a 29 gal. tank that I just put live plants in. However when I first started the tank I just used pea sized gravel with no substait cause I had fake plants.
Here is my question, Is there a way to add a substait to my astablished tank?
I was thinking of drainning the tank into 2 18 gallon rubbermade containers and putting the fish in them also and moveing all my gravel to one side laying the substrait cover it with the gravel and do the same on other side. Then filling the tank back up with the old water.
Is there a better way before I doo all this.
Also I read a post that said you could use cat litter instead of laerite. Is this true?

Thanks,
Jason

P.S. please excuse my spelling.:hehe:


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Jason. When you use the word substrate it refers to anything such as gravel, flourite etc....

Now that thats cleared up.... :hehe: I have succesfully added flourite to an already established tank. It was hard work and my tank was cloudy for a long time however it worked well. I didn't loose any fish and I am very happy I did it.

You don't have to bother taking that much water out or the fish. You can leave the fish in there and only take out as much water as needed so that your tank doesn't overflow when you add the new substrate. 

Kyle


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

If you attempt this task, don't put the pea sized gravel back in. Stick with a smaller gravel that the plants can root into. A few pounds of pea sized gravel, just for a more natural, variegted look is ok, but make sure the majority of the substrate is finer gravel. Kitty litter is excellent because it's cheap. Stick with non fragrance, no additive plain crushed clay kitty litter. Should be less than $10 for a 25 lb bag. Mix with some natural colored gravel and you've got a great start.

Keep also in mind that you need to keep your filture cultured with bacteria since you'll be loosing the millions of bacteria in the gravel. Put the old water in a rubbermaid container and then hang the filter on its side, running. It will keep the bacteria ready to run the tank when you pour the water back in the tank. It might be cloudy for a few days, but don't worry.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

Duplarit K by Dupla is a laterite ball that you can just press under the gravel in an established tank. I've used it with success....


----------

